# Schuko-Gartenleitung (Gummileitung) H05, H07, N07, ....



## ohm200x (29 Mai 2013)

Moin,

hoffe die Kategorie passt halbwegs.

Hab vor kurzem beim Discounter für Lebensmittel, Büroartikel und Freizeitbedarf ein "Verlängerungskabel" 25m entdeckt.
Da mir sowas noch für die alljährlichen Gartenarbeiten fehlt dachte ich "oh praktisch, aber taugt das was die Gebrüder Albrecht da verkaufen".
Vor allem wollte ich wissen, ob der Preis von 20 EUR passt, oder man im Baumarkt seines Misstrauens auch so günstig weg kommt oder ...

Schon beim Lesen des Anhängers wundere ich mich etwas. "zur zeitweisen Verwendung im Außenbereich geeignet" 

Also mal die H05.... Nummer Google hin geworfen und Tatsache, die Leitung ist nicht für den Dauergebrauch im Freien gedacht ?!?!
OK, ich will keine 24 Stunden Beton mischen, wird ja auch mal Nacht, aber wozu kaufe ich mir sowas.
Dann heute im Baumarkt (mit Kurpfälzer Ursprung). Die selbe Leitung vom Typ her für 25 EUR.

Nun aber die Krönung, für mehr Geld, eine N07.... Leitung. 'N'? Dachte das sei 'H' wie harmonisiert.
Dazu noch ÖVE und sonst was auf der Leitung.
Also wieder zu Google und aha, das ist lt. z.B. Meinhart Kabel eine Leitung die zwar der H07... entspricht, aber nach österreichischer Norm gebaut und auch nur in Östereich auf Baustellen eingesetzt werden darf.

Gibt es deutschen Geschäften keine gescheite und für Deutschland zugelassene Leitung für "Dauereinsatz" im Freien? Oder muss ich da zum Elektrogroßhandel meines Vertrauens (bin privat und habe daher keinen) und lege dann >40 EUR für 25m Leitung hin?
Was habt ihr zu Hause in der Garage hängen bzw. nehmt ihr bei der IBN um mal eben vom nächsten Pfeiler Strom fürs Laptop zu borgen (OK das ist indoor)?

Gruß aus der Ecke Ulm

P.S. Wenn ich dann noch Wikipedia mein Misstrauen schenke steht da, das 'N' für nationale Leitung im Gegensatz zur 'H' harmonisierten Leitung steht. Aber unter "Deutschland"


----------



## thomass5 (29 Mai 2013)

Privat benutze ich H07BQ . Wird als Meterware z.T. ganz günstig online angeboten. Stecker/Kupplung dran und gut. 

http://picture.yatego.com/images/4a...-schwarz-3-x-2-5-mm-16a-250v-ip54-1589240.jpg

Ist eventuell nicht ganz das Optimale, aber ist ja auch nicht für den Dauereinsatz. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mnuesser (29 Mai 2013)

ich tendiere zu dieser hier:
http://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/anschluss-und-steuerleitungen/raue-einsatzbedingungen/gummileitungen/h07rn-f.html

alternativ habe ich für meinen schiwegerpap mal folgende leitung besorgt:
http://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/anschluss-und-steuerleitungen/vielseitige-anwendungen/pvc-mantel-und-farbige-adern/oelflex-classic-100-bk-power-061kv.html


----------



## Matze001 (29 Mai 2013)

Ich benutze bei sowas immer H07-BQ-F 3x2,5mm^2.

Vorteile:

nahezu unverwüstlich
hebt sich farblich sehr gut vom Untergrund hab (haben die sogar mal in Lila bestellt, seit dem klaute niemand mehr unsere Leitungen weil es doch sehr eindeutig war von wem sie stammten)

Nachteile:

Recht teuer

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (29 Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich verwende auch nurnoch:

H07BQ-F 

Wie Matze schon Schrieb: Unverwüstlich, da kann in schlimmsten fall auch mal ein Stapler drüberfahren.
Gibts übrigens auch mit Firmennamen oder: "Geklaut bei Firme YXZ" Bedruckt!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2013)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Schon beim Lesen des Anhängers wundere ich mich etwas. "zur zeitweisen Verwendung im Außenbereich geeignet"
> 
> Also mal die H05.... Nummer Google hin geworfen und Tatsache, die Leitung ist nicht für den Dauergebrauch im Freien gedacht ?!?!
> OK, ich will keine 24 Stunden Beton mischen, wird ja auch mal Nacht, aber wozu kaufe ich mir sowas.



Um sowas zu begreifen ist zuallererst mal die Kenntnis der Normen nötig, ansonsten verwirren die Begriffe eher, als das diese nutzen.

Zeitlich begrenzte Verwendung im Freien:
Heißt mit anderen Worten, das Ding ist für alles geeignet wofür man ein Verlängerungskabel üblicherweise braucht, nur muss dieses eben zeitlich begrenzt sein.
Wenn du also 24 Stunden Beton mischt, dann ist das halt eben so, konkret genannte typische Anwendungen wären: mal was Bohren, Rasenmähen etc.
Wobei Beton mischen unter Umständen wieder als "Baustelle" zu werten ist, und hierfür wären dann Leitungen für schwere Beanspruchung also z.B. H07RN-F oder H07BQ-F nötig.

Dauerhafte Verwendung im Freien:
Hier nimmst du das Kabel, schmeißt das durch die Gegend, und da liegt es dann die nächsten x Jahre,
sprich es ist sämtlichen Witterungseinflüssen ausgesetzt, von Sonnenstrahlung bis Eis.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

